# Winnie and anavar cycle??



## iraqkev (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey I know oral only cycles are pretty much frowned upon by anyone and everyone but I'm living on a military base and don't think I'll get syringes and vials past the security guys as we're searched every time we come and go from here. Also our post is searched. I'm training more for strength and not so much looking for bulk so I was thinking about doing an all oral Anavar and Winstrol cycle. Anybody ever tried this combo? How did you get on? Any thoughts or advice on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## iraqkev (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh and by post I mean mail!!!


----------



## kaju (Jan 2, 2009)

I have done oral cycles before. Yes people frown on it but depending on your goal it may be exactly what you need. *Remember* - you will need pct because winny will shut down. anavar will too but not to the extent winny will. Winny is hard on the joints. 
another thing to remember, Winny is a little harder on the liver than anavar but both being run at the same time do not take or drink anything that will affect the liver while on the cycle. good luck


----------



## iraqkev (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Kaju. The drinking or taking anything won't be a problem for the simple reason I can't get any alcohol or anything where I am. How did you find your strength levels after doing an oral cycle? Which orals did you use? And was there many or any changes to your physique with an oral cycle?
I know thats a lot of questions but I need to be sure before I start.
Met an absolute tool yesterday who got a load of deca and wants to use it on its own and never heard about PCT. I tried to direct him to this board. I like to think I know about what I'm doing but you can never know too much...


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 3, 2009)

iraqkev said:


> Hey I know oral only cycles are pretty much frowned upon by anyone and everyone but I'm living on a military base and don't think I'll get syringes and vials past the security guys as we're searched every time we come and go from here. Also our post is searched. I'm training more for strength and not so much looking for bulk so I was thinking about doing an all oral Anavar and Winstrol cycle. Anybody ever tried this combo? How did you get on? Any thoughts or advice on the subject would be greatly appreciated.



Just run the ANAVAR.
10-12 WKS @ 40-60MG DAY
USE with otc CREATINE 5-10g daily


----------



## iraqkev (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply ALIN. If I'm just running anavar what should I do about pct? Do I still do a full pct?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 4, 2009)

iraqkev said:


> Thanks for the reply ALIN. If I'm just running anavar what should I do about pct? Do I still do a full pct?



I would run avar at 40-60mg for 8-10 weeks. As Alin states creatine is great with avar. I would go with CEE as most others just bloat you. You don't need the winny and that will supress you much more. You could throw in something like clen throughout your cycle but again that wouldn't really be needed either (thats doesn't effect your hormones).

Avar does suppress you so you will need a pct. Nolva only would be fine as the suppression is minimal. I would go with 3 weeks of nolva. The first 2 weeks at 20mg per day and the third week at 10mg per day. If you prolong your cycle (12 weeks) then maybe throw in a small dose of clomid such as 100mg for the first 5 days and 50mg for the following 9 days.


----------



## richusa (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Iraqkev, First off thanks, for doing what you do.  I beleive that we all sleep a little better at night for it.
 Quick reply to your post.  I have to agree with "Alin" on this, do make sure you do have PCT in order.  Based on your current circumstances, I would think something is better then nothing and this solution as posed to you is the simplest, I think?  You know better what your up against with security and mail checks.  Good Luck and dude Thanks again


----------

